
Another Personalized News Site Bites The Dust - crocus
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/02/another-personalized-news-site-bites-the-dust/
======
nickb
I bet that named & logo killed them. They were both really bad.

------
brianr
Anyone know why it's redirecting to reddit?

------
sysop073
Wow. I never even heard of Thoof

